# Focus



## Ilse (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Guys, Hoping someone can help me with this one. I have a 2 year old Vizsla dog that I do wingshooting with. Training in a controlled environment goes very well but the moment we are out in the open and there is the smallest movement he has to go and see what it is. You will be in the middle of a retrieve, walking on heel or he is busy quartering looking for birds, there is someting that he sees or hears he runs of to it. Getting him back and focused again is quite challenging then. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry I can't help you with your question, Ilse... Just wanted to welcome you to the forums! 

Some of our members are very experienced with gun dog training, and I'm hoping they will pop in with answers for you. All I can do is wish you good luck! 

p.s. That's a nice-looking dog in your avatar. Any more photos you might want to share?


----------



## Ilse (Jan 9, 2013)

mswhipple said:


> Sorry I can't help you with your question, Ilse... Just wanted to welcome you to the forums!
> 
> Some of our members are very experienced with gun dog training, and I'm hoping they will pop in with answers for you. All I can do is wish you good luck!
> 
> p.s. That's a nice-looking dog in your avatar. Any more photos you might want to share?


Thanks
Will share some pics soon


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It sounds like he is hunting for himself and not you. When mine were young I always had to retrain whatever they previous learned, with each new place we went.
If you don't use ecollars I would go back to a check cord in wide open spaces till he learns you have control.


----------

